# Moss at Michaels Art and Craft Store



## Ccssrs69 (Jul 1, 2005)

Wondering if someone has tried out the packaged sheet moss at Michael's Art and Craft Store.

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayArticle?articleNum=as0002

Will this Sheet Moss Grow in a Terrarium.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I recomend NOT using anything from a craft store - these products are ment to stay dry and just look alive, and most likely have chemicals (not to mention the dye that keeps the moss looking green) to help do this. The ONLY mosses you should be using in your frog tanks are sphagnum moss used with Orchids (which are specifically for use with sensitive plants so chemicals are a no-no) or sold from frog suppliers, or the sheet/tropical mosses sold by plant suppliers such as Tropiflora, and other suppliers like Black Jungle - these are SAFE mosses (and if they aren't already alive they may often come back to life).

As for petstore moss... other than a few petstores (usually the smaller ones, not chain stores) may carry tropical mosses if they carry tropical frogs, but usually they carry products like Fluker's Farms Moss Bedding which is another moss product you want to aviod... this moss doesn't hold water like you need (sphagnum is like a sponge and hold something like 10x its weight in water) and rots extremely quickly in our humid environments, quickly turning to nasty smelling sludge.


----------

